# How to transfer a cod4 profile to another computer?



## SoloDaNINJA (Dec 4, 2009)

I jusdt got a new computer and want to transfer my old account to the new one (I spent a long time unlocking everything, including camo, for every gun :1angel: )
I burned the profile to a disc, transfered it to the other computer, but theres no "player" file or any profile folder to put it in! Please help!
I have windows 7 64 bit


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

The normal place to copy your COD4 profile to is here : C:\Program Files\Activision\Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare\players\profiles


----------



## SoloDaNINJA (Dec 4, 2009)

Thats what im saying, there is no players folder, and i made several accounts and played them!


----------



## hasseli (Apr 30, 2010)

you have to click "compatibility files" and you'll see "players" or "profiles" folder. then open it, next you open the acc's folder where u want to copy old data.


----------



## SoloDaNINJA (Dec 4, 2009)

Where can I find this compatibility files folder?


----------

